# 3d applet - online game



## Scor (15. Mrz 2007)

hallo leute!

ich bins mal wieder mit einer kleinen frage.
ich bin momentan am gruebeln, wie ich meine innerhalb von 3 tagen angelernten erfahrungen bezueglich java und 3d fortsetzen und mit meinem aktuellen projekt verbinden soll.

die zielstellung ist folgende: ich habe ein 1 mb grosses applet programmiert, in dem kreaturen herumrennen und mit gegenstaenden und untereinander interagieren koennen. (salopp formuliert)
ich moechte aus der 2d grafik nun eine 3d grafik machen. die grafik/objekte/models muessen am ende nicht exzellent aussehen, mir ist die performance wichtiger. desweiteren moechte ich diese grafik mit einem framework realisieren, welches einfach zu bedienen ist.

was koennt ihr mir als 3d anfaenger denn nun empfehlen? 3d apis wie java3d, lwjgl, evtl. sogar jogl oder doch eine 3d engine wie jmonkeyengine?
ich bin zur zeit echt ueberfragt, aber dankbar fuer jeden ratschlag.

gruss,
scor


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2007)

Von der Performance her ist jmonkeyengine schon okay, da musst du dir keine großartigen Gedanken mehr um die Performance machen. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es schwierig wird, ein bestehendes Applet anzupassen, da jme bereits eine Spielschleife vorgibt, man sein Programm also in jene einbauen muss. 

Mit Java3D habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung, allerdings folgt die API einer ähnlichen Logik wie Java2D, man sollte also die 2D-Sachen im Code einfach durch 3D-Sachen tauschen können. 

jogl fängt ganz unten an, du müsstest also den kompletten Kern umsetzen, selbst Modelloader coden usw. das könnte relativ kompliziert werden...

lwjgl kenne ich garnicht.


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Mrz 2007)

jPCT (www.jpct.net)? Damit kannst du erstmal Softwarerendering im Applet nutzen, was stressfrei ist, da es überall ohne Probleme läuft. Optional kannst du auch (über LWJGL) OpenGL nutzen. Das geht auch im Applet, erfordert aber ein wenig Aufwand (nicht in Programmierung selber, die ändert sich nicht...mehr in der "Logistik").


----------



## Scor (21. Mrz 2007)

erstmal danke fuer alle antworten!

das mit dem jpct klingt gut, bloss dass bei softwarerendering statt der graka der prozessor ziemlich beansprucht wird, aber wenn es auch moeglich ist die opengl treiber anzusprechen kein problem...

und wie schaut es mit einem tutorial aus bzgl. jpct? gibt es sowas? google scheint auch ueberfragt zu sein...

nunja, ich werde mal sehen,
danke nochmal,

scor


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Mrz 2007)

Scor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie schaut es mit einem tutorial aus bzgl. jpct? gibt es sowas? google scheint auch ueberfragt zu sein...


Soll eines kommen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic46139_jpct-3d-spiele-programmierung-tutorial.html


----------

